

How Cassandra handles failures - koobe
http://cassandra-user-incubator-apache-org.3065146.n2.nabble.com/How-does-Cassandra-handle-failure-during-synchronous-writes-td6055152.html

======
koobe
TL;DR Disappointed to see Cassandra does not have Amazon Dynamo like eventual
consistency. Or even acknowledge any lack thereof.

